# TACC/EAP and Zipper merge



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

When on a congested highway, TACC tends to prevent others from merging into your lane from a merge lane. It could even incite road rage in the wrong circumstances.

I like to let one guy/gal in in front of me using zipper merge protocol (yeah I know, only a few know what this is in the US). I have to disengage TACC or EAP when approaching a merge lane so that I can be kind to those entering the highway.

I wonder if TACC will ever be programmed to let others enter the highway in highly congested traffic.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

When crawling along, and moving the follow distance to 7 is still not enough of a gap for a merging car, I will reduce the speed with the scroll wheel, or flick up the lever and re-engage after the merged car has moved over. it can be done pretty smoothly, but it would be nice if EAP could pick up on turn signals on cars in adjacent lanes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JP White said:


> I like to let one guy/gal in in front of me using zipper merge protocol (yeah I know, only a few know what this is in the US).


Amen, brother! I wish more people would learn and follow this. I try to do it all the time too.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I think zipper merge is a skill that takes many level ups in the game of life to unlock. I find that I get annoyed when someone is on the bumper of the person in front of them, indicating they're having none of it as I'm just trying to merge (usually a jammed, one lane highway with me coming on the jammed/stopped onramp traffic). Good job buddy, you're going to get there FASTER than me! Congrats for being one car length closer to your final destination!

They should make TACC have some options. Like "allow one" or two and so on... or the reverse, an "I'm super important, more important than you and need to not let anyone zipper merge" mode that rides the tail of the car in front of it, not letting anyone in!


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

The thing that gets me is that cars that are merging onto a major freeway are supposed to yield, not the other way around. Now I get it about being courteous and all, but when you are suggesting that there will be road rage if you don't yield to cars trying to get on, and by this I mean when traffic is flowing, then I think we all need to go back to driving school. If there is plenty of space ahead and behind me, and the merging car does not either accelerate or slow down to "yield" to me, or expects me to do the slowing down or accelerating, then I believe that is not the way it should be.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

AZBMT said:


> The thing that gets me is that cars that are merging onto a major freeway are supposed to yield, not the other way around. Now I get it about being courteous and all, but when you are suggesting that there will be road rage if you don't yield to cars trying to get on, and by this I mean when traffic is flowing, then I think we all need to go back to driving school. If there is plenty of space ahead and behind me, and the merging car does not either accelerate or slow down to "yield" to me, or expects me to do the slowing down or accelerating, then I believe that is not the way it should be.


Tell me about it... people on the on ramps around here don't even look. Then if they do after you've honked at them or something, they act a though you were somehow supposed to get out of their way!


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone already on the highway can see a developing situation better than someone coming up the ramp. If he does nothing, he might even find himself in the merger’s blindspot. He may have the right of way, but he should take action to promote the smooth and safe flow of traffic. Merging is a cooperative venture; most people treat it that way, while a few seem to have the attitude “I got here first.” Or they are simply late for work. I sure am glad I don’t commute anymore.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I thought TACC/EAP were intended to be “driver assist” features. I am always amazed at what people expect these systems to do or not do. There are a lot of options that a driver can take to accommodate a merging vehicle without expecting TACC/EAP to be able to read minds.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

ADK46 said:


> Someone already on the highway can see a developing situation better than someone coming up the ramp. If he does nothing, he might even find himself in the merger's blindspot. He may have the right of way, but he should take action to promote the smooth and safe flow of traffic. Merging is a cooperative venture; most people treat it that way, while a few seem to have the attitude "I got here first." Or they are simply late for work. I sure am glad I don't commute anymore.


I'll give you an example: have you ever seen a "train" of say 10 cars back to back trying to enter a busy freeway? Do you think these 10 cars even considered cooperating and splitting up to accomodate the already existing freeway traffic? I say no. I see it every day.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AZBMT said:


> I'll give you an example: have you ever seen a "train" of say 10 cars back to back trying to enter a busy freeway? Do you think these 10 cars even considered cooperating and splitting up to accomodate the already existing freeway traffic? I say no. I see it every day.


drivers must be more accommodating/civilized here, because at multiple places in my commute, both morning and evening, in near stopped traffic and both as a merging car and one where others are merging, at nearly every location where there is merging, it is one-for-one zippering.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

exception are the places some jackass thinks they can gain the system and cut around merging traffic on the shoulder to get to the front of the line.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> drivers must be more accommodating/civilized here, because at multiple places in my commute, both morning and evening, in near stopped traffic and both as a merging car and one where others are merging, at nearly every location where there is merging, it is one-for-one zippering.


Yeah, driving manners are a little more refined in your neck of the woods...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Yeah, driving manners are a little more refined in your neck of the woods...


appropriate it is two subarus too


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

AZBMT said:


> The thing that gets me is that cars that are merging onto a major freeway are supposed to yield, not the other way around. Now I get it about being courteous and all, but when you are suggesting that there will be road rage if you don't yield to cars trying to get on, and by this I mean when traffic is flowing, then I think we all need to go back to driving school. If there is plenty of space ahead and behind me, and the merging car does not either accelerate or slow down to "yield" to me, or expects me to do the slowing down or accelerating, then I believe that is not the way it should be.


If I remember my driver's ed classes, both cars have a responsibility to ensure safe merging.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

AZBMT said:


> I'll give you an example: have you ever seen a "train" of say 10 cars back to back trying to enter a busy freeway? Do you think these 10 cars even considered cooperating and splitting up to accomodate the already existing freeway traffic? I say no. I see it every day.


Well, I did not mean to suggest that mergers are always in the right. That situation really bugs me - do they not see the pandemonium they create? I always leave a space in front of me on a ramp. I know it is common in California to have metering lights on ramps, to prevent it - I like that, but I'd prefer drivers were smart enough to do it on their own - cooperate.


----------

